# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Ботнет Lethic уничтожен борцами со спамом

## SDA

Поступила информация о том, что в результате скоординированных действий ряда интернет-провайдеров и фирмы Neustar специалистам в области компьютерной безопасности удалось отключить от Всемирной паутины серверы управления и контроля крупного ботнета Lethic.

Стоящие за организацией этой зомби-сети хакеры занимались распространением фармацевтического спама, а также рассылкой сообщений, рекламирующих поддельные дипломы и фальшивые копии дорогих товаров. Входящие в состав ботнета инфицированные машины были ответственны за 10% от общего объема спама в мире.

Уничтожение Lethic – самая последняя подобная акция сообщества экспертов. До этого им удалось прекратить деятельность хакерского провайдера McColo, а также избавить мир от ботнетов Torpig и Mega-D.

Фирма M86 сообщает о том, что боты на зараженных машинах продолжают обращаться за командами к расположенным в Гонконге и Китае серверам. Сотрудники этой компании разослали местным регистраторам доменных имен запросы на окончательное исключение из листингов опрашиваемых компьютерами жертв доменов.

Впрочем, долговременного эффекта от демонтажа Lethic, к сожалению, ожидать не приходится, поскольку в ответ на действия борцов со спамом и правоохранительных органов создатели ботнетов изобретают все более надежные методы обеспечения их работоспособности. К числу последних можно причислить использование технологии Fast Flux, а также широкое применение p2p-протоколов.

http://www.m86security.com/labs/i/Le...race.1216~.asp

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Joyman79

Класс!
Как раз сегодня заметил что перестали приходить письма спама
с китайскими доменами и рекламой Виагры.
Молодцы ребята из *Neustar*  :Thumbs Up: 
Очень надеюсь что этот ботнет *Lethic*
умер навсегда

----------


## Овсянников

Урааааааааа!!! Даёшь чистый Интернет!  :Smiley:

----------

